# Terror Attack In Istanbul Club



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy New Years! One prediction came true already!

35 dead, 40 wounded by one ISIS fighter dressed as Santa Claus.

Istanbul nightclub attack 'leaves 35 dead' - BBC News

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe more. But Muslims prefer days that have meaning for Muslims to do there deeds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Three things I never liked; clowns, Santa Clauses and Muslims.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Isn't Santa Claus supposed to back at the North Pole this time of year, that would have made me suspicious, especially in Turkey.

*Rancher*


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Media blackout on coverage.... I wonder how that would go over here


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Three things I never liked; clowns, Santa Clauses and Muslims.


Three things I never liked; muslims, Democrats and liberals.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Turkey is cursed... thankfully I don't have any more family members working there.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Three things I never liked; clowns, Santa Clauses and Muslims.





6811 said:


> Three things I never liked; muslims, Democrats and liberals.


Three things I never liked; my stepmom, liars, and stupid people.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

39 reported dead, with an assailant alive and still inside the nightclub.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Denton said:


> Three things I never liked; clowns, Santa Clauses and Muslims.


and the Easter bunny. have you seen the creepy Easter bunny suits?

https://www.google.com/search?q=eas...fe=active&tbm=isch&q=creepy+mall+easter+bunny

you are welcome


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dam







versus









Santa looks a lot like Satan


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SGG said:


> Media blackout on coverage.... I wonder how that would go over here


What do you mean, that's exactly like it is here... CNN, ABC, NBC, CBS will withhold the news, and make it look like they aren't, but that's still a blackout, or better yet they will slant the news so it's an outright lie. Sandy Hook was so fake it makes me puke.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I walked and rode in a buggy on the streets of Istanbul in 1975. The only thing we feared was the common criminal . Seems every place I ever was in my like is becoming some what of a hell on earth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SGG said:


> Media blackout on coverage.... I wonder how that would go over here


Whats the difference between a media black out or a media that obfuscates the truth intentionally to further an agenda?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Whats the difference between a media black out or a media that obfuscates the truth intentionally to further an agenda?


I would argue a fair amount. If our media has a bias or slant or obfuscates, we can still find other sources to learn for ourselves what really happened.

If there is a blackout then there's nothing you can do to make yourself aware and prepare yourself


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SGG said:


> Three things I never liked; my stepmom, liars, and stupid people.





6811 said:


> Three things I never liked; muslims, Democrats and liberals.





Denton said:


> Three things I never liked; clowns, Santa Clauses and Muslims.


3 things I never liked. Traitors, muslims and liberal socialists. I know, that encompasses a lot of people, why not cast a wide net and keep the list manageable. After all, Liberal socialists include Santa Clause and clowns.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Isn't Santa Claus supposed to back at the North Pole this time of year, that would have made me suspicious, especially in Turkey.
> 
> *Rancher*


They must have been on Santa's "Naughty List". Yeah I know thats bad.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Muslims killing Muslims?
Win/Win


----------

